# Help! New Tort in bad health



## fosters9903 (May 18, 2017)

I recently found out about a very sick, neglected tortoise that was living near me. This family has had her(?) for about 15 years, from a hatchling, she has never had any light on her, only been fed pre chewed carrots and lives in a small glass aquarium with no substrate. The adult owner said they had something put in the bottom several years ago and it caused an eye irritation, which can be seen in pictures. Apparently that injury was years ago and never corrected. I got the tortoise, Little M, on 5/13/2017.When I saw this poor baby I cried, her shell is so soft that it dips in, and is squishy. Her nails are over grown, legs are weak and eyes are in awful shape. When she first came to me, she could barely hold her shell up off the ground, now she is standing a little taller, moves more and getting around easier. I have a 10-11 year old Red Footed Tort, I've had her for about 2.5 years. She was also a rescue but in much better shape, so I was prepared habitat wise for another. I have not had these torts together, so I cleaned out my tort table & moved my other outside to her outdoor enclosure. These are the things I have done for her so far. Given her fresh substrate, cypress mulch, what I have used for my other with no issues.She has been fed kale and fresh romaine lettuce daily, along with dandelion flowers & leaves, fresh from my own yard with no chemicals. Her humidity level is normal, basking area in the higher 80's lower 90's over all temp never below 70. Basking light and UB light going 10-12 hours a day as well as some supervised outside time. I ordered an new light to be sure she was getting the accurate waves and waiting for it to get here. I also ordered some Reptile Vitamins with D3 that I have only used it once so far, as I read too much to soon was bad. I also ordered some eye rinse that I have not used yet. She has been drinking so often I have not soaked her yet or cut her nails. I have only had her for 6 days and I did not want to do to much at once. I am sure she has metabolic bone disease and I wanted to ask for help on treating that, other than what I am doing, as well as help determining the correct species , as the previous owners had no idea. Thank You so much!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2017)

Aw, poor baby. Depending upon where you live, it's either a desert tortoise (Gopherus agassizii/morafkai) or a gopher tortoise (Gopherus polyphemus).


----------



## fosters9903 (May 18, 2017)

She got the tortoise in Arizona about 15 years ago, from people who breed them. According to the adult owner, however she didn't seem to know much more than that.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 18, 2017)

So it's a Gopherus morafkai, or what we call 'desert tortoise.'


----------



## fosters9903 (May 18, 2017)

Thanks I will do some research on those. I was thinking a sulcata maybe because of popularity and color.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 18, 2017)

fosters9903 said:


> Thanks I will do some research on those.


Research is always a good thing to do. Just make sure the research you do for this poor little thing is research on this forum. The WorldWideInternetMachine is full of old, incorrect, outdated information that can not just be misleading but hazardous as well. Same thing goes for many pet shops and unfortunately many veterinarians as well.


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2017)

Man I'd like to kick those people right in the teeth for doing this to this poor tortoise!

I'm glad the tortoise has found its way into sympathetic hands, and I hope you can can save it.

I typed this up for russian tortoises, but care is the same for DTs.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/russian-tortoise-care-sheet.80698/

This one will have some useful info too:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

Bless you and good luck.


----------



## fosters9903 (May 19, 2017)

Tom said:


> Man I'd like to kick those people right in the teeth for doing this to this poor tortoise!
> 
> I'm glad the tortoise has found its way into sympathetic hands, and I hope you can can save it.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will read these links and will keep everyone updated on her progress!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (May 19, 2017)

Oh man. Great save. Hard to believe poor baby is 15. Wow. 
Sunshine and best wishes for restoring little ones health.


----------



## GingerLove (May 19, 2017)

You are amazing. That tortoise has another chance at life because of you. I'm afraid I can't give you much advice on metabolic bone disease, but I am so glad to hear about the changes you have made since the old owner! You are extremely brave to take on such a sick tortoise. I'm confident she is in good hands. Kudos to you! I would also recommend starting with the eye stuff as soon as possible. No reason to wait!  And be careful cutting the nails with the blood vein thingy... but you are right, they do need to be cut. 
I am so glad you joined this forum!


----------



## wellington (May 19, 2017)

I'm with Tom. You'd have to be brain dead to not know things weren't right from the beginning. 
I am so glad you found her and cared. Wishing you and her all the bestie of luck. She sure looks like she feels awful, poor thing, just sad. Please keep us posted on her progress. Thank you for stepping in and caring.


----------



## tortdad (May 19, 2017)

Wow, just wow


----------



## tortoiseplanet (May 19, 2017)

Aw poor baby. Kills me to see people keep a pet without knowing how to keep it, especially for YEARS!! Well, with the food you feed her, sprinkle some calcium and that should help her bones and shell get stronger. Wish you best luck!!


----------



## fosters9903 (May 20, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> You are amazing. That tortoise has another chance at life because of you. I'm afraid I can't give you much advice on metabolic bone disease, but I am so glad to hear about the changes you have made since the old owner! You are extremely brave to take on such a sick tortoise. I'm confident she is in good hands. Kudos to you! I would also recommend starting with the eye stuff as soon as possible. No reason to wait!  And be careful cutting the nails with the blood vein thingy... but you are right, they do need to be cut.
> I am so glad you joined this forum!


I will wash her eyes today when I soak her. I have some nail clippers for a puppy that I will use and I plan to just barely trim them. Thanks I think she is doing better in the week I have had her!


----------



## fosters9903 (May 20, 2017)

tortoiseplanet said:


> Aw poor baby. Kills me to see people keep a pet without knowing how to keep it, especially for YEARS!! Well, with the food you feed her, sprinkle some calcium and that should help her bones and shell get stronger. Wish you best luck!!


I have a vitamin powder with calcium and D3 I have used on her food and I use it every other day.


----------



## Greta16 (May 20, 2017)

I'm so glad you've ended up with her. Good luck!


----------



## fosters9903 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## fosters9903 (May 20, 2017)

I was trying to upload a few pictures of her soaking and then show off my beautiful red foot Mrs. T! I washed the little sick ones eyes with a antibiotic wash and will continue to do so for the next 7 days!


----------



## TammyJ (May 22, 2017)

Thank you! All the best with her recovery in your tender loving care!!!


----------



## Sandy Martinez (May 25, 2017)

Bless her little heart  ...so glad you found her


----------



## GingerLove (May 25, 2017)

Would love any updates!


----------



## Carol S (May 27, 2017)

I am happy you now have her and will give her a wonderful home. There is no excuse for those people taking such awful care of her. I cannot believe that she lived to be 15 years old in those poor conditions.


----------



## fosters9903 (May 28, 2017)

GingerLove said:


> Would love any updates!


I posted an update, no idea how to share the link, if there is even a way to, but its labeled "update on sick tort, little M" I added a few new pictures of her & she is doing really well!


----------

